

Do Not Name Drop To VCs - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/10/do-not-name-dro.html
The fact that name dropping is a bad idea should go without saying, but some entrepreneurs have proven the need for this post.When you are presenting your business idea it's a bad idea to rely too heavily on the opinions that big name people will validate the quality of your business...
======
amalcon
The subject of this article is two words too long.

~~~
nostrademons
What, "Name drop to VCs"? "Do name drop VCs"? "Do not drop VCs?" ;-)

~~~
david
"Do not drop VCs", I doubt it would leave a very good impression.

